# Salt levels and fish compatipility



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

What is the salt/compateablity levels for these fish all will be in same tank

firefish group pf 3
yellow tang added last
regal tang added second to last
clown banggai cardnal group of 3

when should the invertabrits be added


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

6998 said:


> What is the salt/compateablity levels for these fish all will be in same tank
> 
> firefish group pf 3
> yellow tang added last
> ...


Provided you have at least a 125 gallon tank, these are fine. If your aquarium is smaller than this, then mixing 2 Tangs together will prove high risk. Also, the Regal Tang is a large growing Tang which is best given a 125 gallon tank for grow out purposes.

What size tank do you have?


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

75 it will be moved when needed 

i need to know what the salt level needs to be the tanks been used before and salt is still there


i have decied to lower the amout of firefish to 1 and add a flame angel


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1.024 to 1.028, personally. It is all a personal preference.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I run 1.023 to 1.024. You can add inverts at any time. 

Also, I see no reason to reduce the number of Firefish. You can add 3 and still have room for a Flame Angel.

Keep in mind, you are REALLY pushing your luck with compatibility. Centropyge angelfish species and Zebrasoma tangs often have compatibility issues. The same is true for adding 2 Tangs to a 75 gallon tank. So, put these issues together and you could be looking at a high risk situation.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

yes i knew about the tangs and not about the angels so instead of a flame angel could i add 3 pajama cardinals in stead if so would they school with the baggai's


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have never kept Pajama and Baggai Cardinals together. I really have no idea.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok but the room is big enuf right


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

6998 said:


> ok but the room is big enuf right


I would think so. Let me know how it works out.


----------

